# dx for partial rotator cuff tear chronic



## codegirl0422 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello,

What would be the correct code for partial rotator cuff tear that is chronic? 727.61 states complete tear.

Thanks


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 15, 2009)

Take a look at 726.10 as a possibility. My understanging of a complete tear (727.61) is that 3 of 4 tendons need to be involved.


----------

